# Richtung des Radiators



## pwiepengel (8. Juni 2020)

Hey,

ich habe eine AiO Wasserkühlung und will die zwei Radiatoren gern vorn ins Gehäuse einbauen.

Kann ich die Radiatoren auch einfach umdrehen, sodass die Schlauchanschlüsse unten sind anstatt oben?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## NatokWa (8. Juni 2020)

Bei ner AiO ist das absolut Egal, selbst bei Full-Custom ist das egal wie die Radi's "orientiert" sind, Anschlüße OBEN vereinfachen sogar da entlüften bei den meisten Modellen (welche nicht eine zusätzliche Verschraubung am Stirnende haben).

Auf alles andere wie das entlüften hat die Ausrichtung ohnehin NULL Einfluß außer du versuchst ein Passives System zu bauen .... wo die am besten ohnehin Waagerecht orientiert sind


----------



## pwiepengel (8. Juni 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab nämlich zu kurze Schläuche dran, um die Anschlüsse oben zu positionieren.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

pwiepengel schrieb:


> Kann ich die Radiatoren auch einfach umdrehen, sodass die Schlauchanschlüsse unten sind anstatt oben?


Optimal ist das nicht weil Luft nicht gerne nach unten absteigt und die Pumpen einer AIOs sind auch nicht so stark. Mit einer AIO sollten die Schläuche so verbaut werden das Luft sich im Radiator sammeln kann und nicht in der Pumpe. Mit einem custom Loop und einem AGB wäre das was anderes. Die Pumpe könnte wenn sich Luft darin sammelt defekt gehen oder Geräusche verursachen.


----------



## NatokWa (8. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Optimal ist das nicht weil Luft nicht gerne nach unten absteigt und die Pumpen einer AIOs sind auch nicht so stark. Mit einer AIO sollten die Schläuche so verbaut werden das Luft sich im Radiator sammeln kann und nicht in der Pumpe. Mit einem custom Loop und einem AGB wäre das was anderes. Die Pumpe könnte wenn sich Luft darin sammelt defekt gehen oder Geräusche verursachen.



Ähm .. nochmal lesen ... er WILL ja die Schläuche UNTEN haben


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

Ja aber bei einer AIO sitzt die Pumpe mit auf dem Kühler und so muss das Wasser auch von der Pumpe nach unten gefördert werden wenn er die Anschlüsse des Radiators unten verbaut, denn er schreibt klar das er den Radiator so verbauen möchte das die Anschlüsse statt oben unten sind.



pwiepengel schrieb:


> Kann ich die Radiatoren auch einfach umdrehen, sodass die Schlauchanschlüsse *unten sind anstatt oben*?


----------

